# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  استفاده از توابع ریاضی مثل رادیکال و توان در اکسل

## elena

سلام،چطوری میشه تو اکسل رادیکال و توان بنویسم چون مثل ورد توابع ریاضی نداره :متفکر:

----------


## حمید محمودی

سلام،

مثل MS Word هست؛ از Insert-> Equation  رو انتخاب کنید. که هم توان داره هم رادیکال...

----------


## elena

> سلام،
> 
> مثل MS Word هست؛ از Insert-> Equation  رو انتخاب کنید. که هم توان داره هم رادیکال...


من گزینه Insert-> Equation رو نمی بینیم،2007 کار میکنم :ناراحت:

----------


## حمید محمودی

شاید نصب نکردین؛ اگر به تصاویر زیر دقت کنید واضح هست که چطور باید نصب بشه؛ (در MS office 2007 هم به همین شکل هست)


Office-2010-Add-Remove-Features-option.png
Office-2010-Enabling-Equation-Editor-selection.png

Equation-Editor-in-Word-2010.png


    پ.ن:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=l8WTSQFEhvg
http://www.microsoft.com/education/e...equations.aspx
http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/why...-t3831494.html
http://www.technipages.com/word-2010...on-editor.html

----------

